# Disappearing EO!



## JessK (May 28, 2015)

Hi,

I used sweet orange essential oil in some homemade melt and pour soap base recently, at 1tsp per lb. It smelt GREAT on the finished soap, but has faded after literally two hand washes.

Do I need to use more, or use a different oil?

I would prefer to use an EO rather than FO, but all suggestions gratefully received. 

Thanks


----------



## lsg (May 28, 2015)

Citrus oils are famous for fading.  Try using a little litsea cubeba or vetiver essentail oils with your citrus oils.  Or you can use 15X citrus oils which don't fade as bad.


----------



## Earthen_Step (May 28, 2015)

JessK said:


> Hi,
> 
> I used sweet orange essential oil in some homemade melt and pour soap base recently, at 1tsp per lb. It smelt GREAT on the finished soap, but has faded after literally two hand washes.
> 
> ...



+1 to LSG.  You'll really want to make blends when dealing with citrus.  I dunno why it works, but when I make blends the citrus will stay around.  Whenever I work with orange, lemon, lime, tangerine I will always blend it with something that has staying power.  Litsea and Lemongrass are great citrusy scents that help bind the weaker ones.  Many non-citrus scents really help, but then you may detract from the fragrance if you are trying to make a light citrus smell.


----------



## snappyllama (May 28, 2015)

The other you can do is look for a folded EO... like Orangex5. The concentrated scent holds up better.


----------



## Dahila (May 28, 2015)

Orange 5x does not hold,  I tried, three times.  It will be nice to combine it with litsea.


----------



## snappyllama (May 28, 2015)

Whoops... mine is 10x Orange from BB.  It's holding up very well. I have a orange/clove blend from last August that's still very fragrant and a single note one from December that's still pretty strong.


----------



## JessK (May 31, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I will experiment with these blends.


----------

